# clarification on the TTF ownership and day to day running



## Gazzer (Jun 12, 2010)

so we now know that steve of tyre forums is a load of bollox as a person as i assume does not exist in that form?

ok, so you have bought the TTF and can i please ask what it was that you wanted it for? and why was a long standing member of the forum recently banned for posting info that was freely available? who banned him and on who's orders or was it for personal gain maybe of the banner??

this is a bloody good forum and works well except i feel the TTOC has too much power here and needs to be brought back into line.....nick senior guy........john h another senior guy and both with major powers to dictate how the forum is run and delte topics or ban users as they feel.

is this a forum or business venture as in whoreing space for ads and fook the rest of you all.........fodder, come and go users


----------



## Gazzer (Jun 12, 2010)

Phope in this one m8ee xxx


----------



## phope (Mar 26, 2006)

Just like I mentioned on your other thread, where you were asking who the owners of TT Forum were, and how to contact them



> TT Forum is owned by a Canadian company called Verticalscope - it was sold by Jae earlier this year
> 
> I've also used another site, http://www.volkszone.com for years, and the owner there has also recently sold out to Verticalscope
> 
> ...


----------



## Gazzer (Jun 12, 2010)

didnt ask how to contact them just asked who they are or at least i thought i did reading back. i actually ask who banned Andrew and on who's orders and why. so can you or A another answer:
who banned andrew
why Andrew was banned
who gave the order

thanks for the reply Gazz


----------



## phope (Mar 26, 2006)

My honest answer is I don't know to all three of your questions - first I knew of it all was the other night when it all kicked off


----------



## Nem (Feb 14, 2005)

John-H banned andrew.

He banned him as andrew was posting information that up till a couple of days ago myself and John believed was confidential.

Nobody gave the order, the forum owners are more than happy to allow myself and John cary out any administrative tasks we see fit.


----------



## Gazzer (Jun 12, 2010)

ok m8ee will await an asnwer from TTOC on that one then........i presume you have passed it over for referral for someone to answer.


----------



## Hev (Feb 26, 2005)

Ermmmm Nem is the TTOC Chairman so the referral would go to him!

Hev x


----------



## John-H (Jul 13, 2005)

Just to clarify, it was a temporary measure to stop all the multiple posts that were appearing but my battery ran out half way through. 
When I got home I rang Nick who wanted to speak to Andrew before restoring access. We both agreed this was the correct course of action in view of the confidentiality obligation we believed we were under. Andrew at first said he didn't care about having his access restored but agreed confidential information shouldn't have been posted. Subsequently, Andrew pointed out that the information was no longer confidential according to the Tyre forum website - this was news to the committee. 
In fairness, Andrew had not disclosed confidential information and he was merely trying to deflect criticism from the club in regard to the market place debate by making it clear who the owners of the forum were and on whose authority the rules were made.


----------



## KammyTT (Jun 28, 2006)

And i thought john-h was a nice guy


----------



## Gazzer (Jun 12, 2010)

John-H said:


> Just to clarify, it was a temporary measure to stop all the multiple posts that were appearing but my battery ran out half way through.
> When I got home I rang Nick who wanted to speak to Andrew before restoring access. We both agreed this was the correct course of action in view of the confidentiality obligation we believed we were under. Andrew at first said he didn't care about having his access restored but agreed confidential information shouldn't have been posted. Subsequently, Andrew pointed out that the information was no longer confidential according to the Tyre forum website - this was news to the committee.
> In fairness, Andrew had not disclosed confidential information and he was merely trying to deflect criticism from the club in regard to the market place debate by making it clear who the owners of the forum were and on whose authority the rules were made.


would it not have been better to ring Andrew first to enquire what and why, rather than take drastic action against a long standing (northern tight git) member of impeccible reputation. i have only met him once and had dealings with him on mail on several occasions and found him to be an honest guy.
the reason i went OTT last night was that Andrew would not tell me who had banned him except that is was a TTOC member.
i do think an official appology is due to Andrew who only has the clubs well being at heart and has been wronged i feel. so you can delete my other topics if you wish now that the truth has come out and i appologize for my ranting. i actually thought it was Nick not John, so appologies to Nick for those thoughts.

ps give Hoggy more powers please as he is here 24/7 and has basic help for users with probs, you will not find a more dedicated mod on here i promise you.


----------



## jamman (May 6, 2002)

KammyTT said:


> And i thought john-h was a nice guy


He is a top bloke


----------



## Ikon66 (Sep 12, 2003)

Why do you feel that andrew needs a public apology? I am sure John has spoken to him and ironed things out. I really don't see what it has to do with you anyway!!!!!!


----------



## Gazzer (Jun 12, 2010)

because paul Andrew is a friend and he was wronged, i have no problem with John either i have met him and think he is a really nice guy. however if i feel someone has been wronged that is a friend of mine, i will make it my business to help or find out what and why. i promise you that you would rather have me in your corner than against it in life lol and that is neither a threat or a challenge. i just am there for those that deserve help when others turn a blind eye at times.


----------



## Ikon66 (Sep 12, 2003)

Words fail me!!!!


----------



## Gazzer (Jun 12, 2010)

Ikon66 said:


> Words fail me!!!!


thank god for that


----------



## KammyTT (Jun 28, 2006)

Gazzer said:


> Ikon66 said:
> 
> 
> > Words fail me!!!!
> ...


Hahaha


----------



## Wallsendmag (Feb 12, 2004)

Ikon66 said:


> Why do you feel that andrew needs a public apology? I am sure John has spoken to him and ironed things out. I really don't see what it has to do with you anyway!!!!!!


If only :?


----------



## Gazzer (Jun 12, 2010)

Wallsendmag said:


> Ikon66 said:
> 
> 
> > Why do you feel that andrew needs a public apology? I am sure John has spoken to him and ironed things out. I really don't see what it has to do with you anyway!!!!!!
> ...


and i have not spoken to Andrew today.......but by looks he feels the same lol. welcome back nuggett knob


----------



## John-H (Jul 13, 2005)

Gazzer said:


> would it not have been better to ring Andrew first ...


The first priority was to remove the confidential information before it caused any damage. In this process my battery went flat. Nick had been trying to speak with Andrew anyway and thought it best to leave this for him to do before restoring access.
Everything has an explanation but to project people's sensitivities perhaps it's best not to pull everyone's pants down in public and let those concerned deal with things.


----------



## A3DFU (May 7, 2002)

John-H said:


> Everything has an explanation but to protect people's sensitivities perhaps it's best to let those concerned deal with things.


+1

I really think enough has been said on this whole issue! Let's all get back to normal forum business


----------



## Gazzer (Jun 12, 2010)

John-H said:


> Gazzer said:
> 
> 
> > would it not have been better to ring Andrew first ...
> ...


John i was going to ring today after you pm'd me and suggested a call to clear this up,until kevins post then i decided to keep it public on here. pulling pants down wasn't done by me in the first place tbh was it. i just reacted to a friend who had been wronged by a club i am a member of and he is a committe member of. i got the feeling that it was a cover up on who banned him and why. that is only my opinion.......apart from Kammy's original post that you locked on this exact topic.

in one instant his whole character was brought into question over something that was proven to be a mistake? so with mistakes we tend to say the magic words oh sorry m8. let us discuss this face to face at adi john over a coffee and a crap roll from the van.


----------



## KammyTT (Jun 28, 2006)

Mistakes happen etc etc

Lets move on and close this!

(i know it will p*** off gazz


----------



## TTFAdmin (Feb 1, 2012)

Gazzer said:


> so we now know that steve of tyre forums is a load of bollox as a person as i assume does not exist in that form?
> 
> ok, so you have bought the TTF and can i please ask what it was that you wanted it for? and why was a long standing member of the forum recently banned for posting info that was freely available? who banned him and on who's orders or was it for personal gain maybe of the banner??
> 
> ...


Hi Gazzer, I apologize as I was away on the weekend and just saw this now. I have acquired this site because I felt it would a great addition to my company, tyreforums. I really do enjoy going on this forum and when I came on here I told the staff and everyone that I didn't want to change anything the way things were ran. It was great the way it was and the staff has done an awesome job. I want to keep the forum moderators and admins to make day to day calls. As phobe also pointed out, VerticalScope has been a investor in my company for a long time and it was just recently that they acquired the network as well. Please feel free to ask me anything or any other suggestions towards site. I am here to help.

Steve


----------



## bigsyd (Jul 9, 2008)

> any other suggestions towards site


 a bloody YouTube code button that the most basic nasty cheap very little traffic and no members forums have     plz plz plz with sugar and honey all over it :-* :-* :-*


----------



## Gazzer (Jun 12, 2010)

bigsyd said:


> > any other suggestions towards site
> 
> 
> a bloody YouTube code button that the most basic nasty cheap very little traffic and no members forums have     plz plz plz with sugar and honey all over it :-* :-* :-*


Syd me wuvs you m8ee......always the optomist xx


----------



## rustyintegrale (Oct 1, 2006)

bigsyd said:


> > any other suggestions towards site
> 
> 
> a bloody YouTube code button that the most basic nasty cheap very little traffic and no members forums have     plz plz plz with sugar and honey all over it :-* :-* :-*


It's easy...


```
[youtube]insertyoutuberefnumberhere[/youtube]
```


----------

